# Favorite type of alcohol?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Looking to explore the world of alcohol and don't really have any experience save some very odd stuff and mostly wines.

What do you like to drink and what are some of your favorite mixed drinks?
Recipes appreciated.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Bay breeze! Usually made with vodka, but sometimes with Malibu (delicious, but low alcohol content), pineapple and a splash of cran.

Madras = Cran/OJ and vodka

Redbull and vodka's are good too.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

irish coffee .. yum 
black coffee..whisky and cream

calypso coffee
black coffee and tia maria (it puts me to sleep)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Kettle One and just about anything........... Preferably Red Bull.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rubbing alcohol with a splash of Nyquil.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

12 year old scotch.


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

My Choice , Macallan or Johnny Blue 

although I can't wait to try that rubbing alcohol and nyquil


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Give me a nice cold Newcastle (beer) and I'm a happy man.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

had to give up the fire water , but do remember one recipe. it was "girlscout cookies"

( i know , it's a chick drink  )

use to make it by the gallon. take one gallon milk , pour out half , add 1/5 of kahlua , one pint of peppermint shnaps.

throw in a dozen teenagers , let the mayhem begin  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Hard liquor messes me up real fast, so I avoid it, but I'm a big ol' beer fan. Any lighter Berkshire Brew, or Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> Hard liquor messes me up real fast, so I avoid it, but I'm a big ol' beer fan. Any lighter Berkshire Brew, or Sam Adams Boston Lager.


Mikey, I like the cut of your jib!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

jack daniels and diet coke 
tequila and anything fruity
mount gay rum from barbados


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ROMANA SAMBUCA **BLACK straight up or in black coffee*
*Don Julio Tequila Anejo straight up or frozen margurita (SP)*
*J D straight up or on the rocks*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

94c said:


> rubbing alcohol with a splash of Nyquil.


Oh, Kitty Ds are the best!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

If you want a man's drink go for sapphire and tonic with a lime.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

stop it!! 3 or 4 long inlands ice teas...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jack daniels black label straight up...put some hair on your chest


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

beer (bud)
tequila (cabo)
jack and ginger
grey goose/rocks

oh, and i don't know how to make it but there's a mixed drink called a Holy Hand Grenade that is completely awesome... and knocks you on your ass due to potency


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Anything that gets me a buz quick. Anything with lots of Vodka.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> If you want a man's drink go for sapphire and tonic with a lime.


Why ruin Bombay Saphire with fucking tonic? Drink it straight! (Lime optional).

Hell, thats what I'm doing right this very minute!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Those who have visited Okinawa, Know these:
> Habu Sakie


Someone was just telling me about that. Heated sake with a snake or something? Intense.



Bin25US said:


> My Choice , Macallan or Johnny Blue


 Got a bottle of Blue, highly protected from visitors. Only had about 1/8th of the bottle since 2005.

For mixed drinks, really like 
Tangueray and Tonic
White Russians (vodka, Kahlua, light cream)
red death's (think fruit punch: vodka, peach liqueur, Amaretto almond liqueur, Triple Sec, Sloe Gin, lime juice, orange juice)
Irish Car Bombs (Guinness, Bailey's, Jameson)

Beers:
Bud light if I want to drink a lot (or don't have a lot of cash haha)
Guinness if i want to drink a little
Amstel Light if I want a good light beer

Wines:
basically any Pino Grigio (can never remember names)
Louis Jadot Beaujolais Villages (Red)

Mixing sites:
http://www.drinksmixer.com/
http://www.digitalbartender.com/
http://www.idrink.com/indexnew.htm
http://cocktails.about.com/
http://www.webtender.com/
http://www.mixed-drink.com/


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

27 year old Deawers is good once in a while the regulars are Captian Morgan and Coke and bud light


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Black tar heroin...and a lime


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Louis XIII and a stogie. J/K

-Beam and coke
-Sapphire and tonic
-Absolut and just about anything
Once and awhile a nice Bloody Mary.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Red headed sluts are good shots to keep the night going... You can have as a drink or a shot. I prefer shots myself.

1 oz peach schnapps
1 oz Jagermeister® herbal liqueur
cranberry juice

Another good shot Sicilian kiss
1/2 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1/2 oz Southern Comfort® peach liqueur

I am not much of a beer drinker so I like the girly drinks or like a mike's hard lemonade.

This drink is out of this world!!!!!!!:alcoholi:

Key Lime Pie Martini

1 1/2 oz Ke Ke Beach® key lime liqueur
1 1/2 oz Absolut® Vanilia vodka
1/3 oz Rose's® lime juice
1/3 oz freshly squeezed lime juice
1 1/2 oz half-and-half

Coat the rim of chilled cocktail glass with lime and dip rim in a mixture of 2 tablespoons crushed gram crackers and 1 tablespoon powdered sugar(on a flat plate). Set glass aside. Mix Vodka, Ke Ke Beach Liqueur, Rose's and fresh lime juice, and half and half in a cocktail shaker filled with ice cubes. Shake vigorously and pour into the set aside chilled martini cocktail glass. Serve. The cracker crumbs on the rim make it really taste like key lime pie...

</IMG>


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

ooh! washington apple shots are awesome.

it's cranberry juice, apple pucker and crown royal. good shit.

can't forget red death shots either... i have no clue how to make those. girly shot that'll f*ck you up.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

How about Absinthe!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

rocksy1826 said:


> can't forget red death shots either... i have no clue how to make those. girly shot that'll f*ck you up.


See my post above.... and I assert my manlyness drinking it


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

2-Delta said:


> How about Absinthe!


I know people who tried that when they went to Canada...I guess it's some crazy shit...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

mexican chickens

Tequila and wild turkey.:mrgreen:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Should be called puke juice. Mmmm.....I'll have that.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> I know people who tried that when they went to Canada...I guess it's some crazy shit...


i've had it. i confirm it's crazy shit and you'll do some crazy shit on it


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rocksy1826 said:


> i've had it. i confirm it's crazy shit and you'll do some crazy shit on it


Like the guy that fell off the cruise ship and was never found.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Like the guy that fell off the cruise ship and was never found.


damn, that a real story?

i had it twice. once when i was studying in london for a semester (college). once at a friends party.

never ever again. that stuff is evil


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rocksy1826 said:


> damn, that a real story?


Yup the newlyweds from Newport RI, that were in the news.
They found her passed out on the deck near her cabin and
they think he went over the rail.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I forgot about my Bushmills on the rocks every now and then. I feel like an old geezer when I order it, though.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I do not drink but I thought I would share this

*How much beer does your country drink?*

(en.wikipedia.org) 
List of countries by beer consumption per capita. USA is 13th, I better start drinking.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Shirley Temple for NPD


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Shirley Temple for NPD


I have never even had one of those.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Lol, don't forget the cherry.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ethanol...

C2-H6-O (that's "ETOH" to you, Rocksy); Flashpoint: 12 degrees centigrade; 

Placard: 1986 Flammable Liquid;


----------

